# Sables



## GSD4LIFE21

I am getting my first sable in a month and I was wondering if anyone could post up their (sable) dogs' before (puppy pics) and after pictures so I can get an idea of how their fur patterns change/transform. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif Wouldnt mind seeing the black and reds either /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## kelso

hehe..ours is 6 mo and has already changed a lot.. here is a bit of a taste how they change (at least from 8 wks to 6mo) I'm excited to see how little Kelso turns out! you should be too! they also look VERY different in different lighting. But, they are all beauts!
4-5wks (the one with his tongue out)









4 wks again










7 wks...dark and very small










10 wks,, after a bought of coccidia and BLOWING COAT










a little later..still that tongue is out!










only a few weeks later....weird huh?



















NOW, at 6 mo


----------



## kelso

again at 6 mo..just to show you how much lighting makes a diff, in sable..same time as the last shot

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q117/kelso_036/021.jpg[/IMG

have fun!


----------



## kelso

okay, i'll try again


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif what a gorgeous male!! He looks like a big boy!!! very nice! They change sooo much, its unbelievable! Thanks for sharing!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## phgsd

Here is Kessy at 9 weeks










4 months










9 months









14 months - taken this morning, sorry for the bad pic but she would not be still and I had no help!









I also was trying to get a good headshot...and then when I was reviewing them on the computer I found a pic with the exact same expression as one of her puppy pics. Not the most flattering 2nd pic, but I thought it was cute /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif










And a better headshot..


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Here is my Ultro:








At 10 weeks:








At four months:








At 11 months:








At 18 months:








At almost 2 years old:








Now at 2.5 years old:


----------



## twonhshepherds

Cassidy at 9 weeks old








Cassidy at 6 months








Cassidy at18 months


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

Cassidy is beautiful, can I have her? lol Everyone has such beautiful dogs here and they all look so spoiled and well loved! I'm lovin it!


----------



## kelso

GSD,
See i warned you how much they change /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif I used to flip between pictures thinking, ok, he acts the same, but is that really the same pupster?? HEHE ..take lots of pics..it is fun to watch...err..see in pics cause you will NOT remember you will think he/she always looked the same! THanks for the compliment, he prob will be a big boy..at least that is what everyone says! And ULTRO...hubba..hubba..me thinks our pups look a little alike..and Cassidy's mom..such a pretty gal...but ..heh.. maybe i'm partial to sables /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif I'm sure you will have your sable by then..but i will be sure to post pics as our's grows!! enjoy the puppiness!


----------



## NCSFK9

Wish I had puppy pics of Trace, but he's a rescue from Brightstar. I can't resist, I have to post a picture anyways /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif


----------



## phgsd

Yes yes I know, mine is butt ugly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/20_bawling.gif If only you could see her work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## kelso

phgsd....
hey man, i hope you are not serious..you dog is BEAUTIFUL..i was just looking through posts..not meaning to offend you or anything..i just remembered some people from previous posts...and when i hit the send button, i thought, "i know I forgot to mention someone"....seriously your girl is a beaut..and i know like you said she can work..our little pupster cannot yet, so more power to you...this was not supposed to be an offending post, and if it has been worded in the wrong way than by all means let me know! Sables are sables..and as a matter of fact as an owner of a b/t i Personally think everyone is beautiful in their own way! and their is no doubt in my mind that your gal could work my guy under the table (she looks all hot and slim and trim and he is a fatso..we are working on that!)
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif steph


----------



## phgsd

No "man" here, I am a she! lol

And no offense taken, I was not kidding about her being pretty ugly. From about 6 months to 1 yr we have very few pics because of how awkward and gangly she was. She is finally starting to come together now though, so hopefully I can get better shots of her. My "good" digital is broken and needs to get repaired..the one I'm using atm eats through batteries in about 10 minutes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/09_mad.gif


----------



## Qyn

I haven't seen a unattractive GSD yet and certainly none on this thread. I am very surprised at how much these sables changed as they aged - one minute they are dark, the next they are light, then they change back and forth - not only in shading but markings. What stunning dogs! Gotta say I am very impressed. I know colour is probably the least important characteristic but hey, my sense of sight is very much pleased by these dogs.

I've also just be looking at some breeders websites including Wildhaus Kennels and Eichenluft and the dogs shown are exceptional.


----------



## riggins_mojo

Oh My God! The pups on this thread are just stunning!It's just amazing how much they change!
Cassidy's puppy pic just makes my heart melt.


----------



## kelso

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/29_headbang.gif see i am always making a fool of myself..i am a she too, sorry about the man thing, i grew up with a lot of boys!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif so it's always man, I even call my girl friends, that.. without being a total moron /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/14_redface.gif just wanted to say that your gal was perrty! and if you have any videos of her working would LOVE to see those too!
-steph


----------



## kelso

oh, and i think Wildhaus, has some lookers, too. I was just showing my husband yesterday....NO MORE puppies..stephanie...that is what i keep telling myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif


----------



## hudak004

lots of pretty dogs here... I think the sables are beautiful as well!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif I had to say, phgsd..Kessy is beautiful!!! I just love that last head shot... your crazy to not think so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/32_poke.gif, she was cute as a pup too!!!


----------



## artisgsd

I can't believe I missed this thread!!! I have 2 sables...Caesar has the tan/reddish stocking legs and Brutus has the black striping on his legs. Their father was a black and tan saddle and their mom was sable. The majority of their litter was sable (the dominant color). 

8 weeks - first day home...









Caesar










Brutus










Three months (Christmas picture) - Brutus is on the left, Caesar right.









This was about 5 mos?










Brutus









Caesar









7 mos - Brutus










Caesar









9 mos









10 mos










1 year (birthday)



















16 mos Caesar










Brutus


----------



## kelso

da_boyz
you know i like you anyways, but seems you are always giving me reasons to like you even more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/SurfSmiley.gif (like these new thingies you can pick from.hhe) LOVE your pupsters..err dogsters..dont think i had seen then before. And it was especially helpful to see the 7 mo and 9 mo pic, ..i have been worried our pup is almost 7 mo and still looking quite short *good though, i like the slow growers! but your pups all the sudden were these big beautiful things at 9-10 mo..great pics, and LOVING seeing your sables /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif steph


----------



## artisgsd

Thanks Steph...I'm intrigued with my guys, but I'm mom, so that shouldn't surprise anyone. They made incredible changes in a couple of months. It did seem like they were awkward one month and the next month they were beautiful...kind of like a butterfly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flowers.gif It was kind of cool to see them start filling out a little when I didn't even really notice it. My guys are both at a perfect weight, but Brutus weighed 83 pounds and Caesar was 78 and then the next time I had them in at the vet, and without gaining any fat, they were 94 (Brutus) and 87 (Caesar) - they're nice and muscular. They're just beautiful creatures...I'm in awe of them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## kelso

they are BEAUTIFUL!!! thanks! you are really nice by the way....on chat forums, some people ( and mabe myself even) can be a bit catty, but you are always helpful...and nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/suntan.gif


----------



## G-burg

[ QUOTE ]
oh, and i think Wildhaus, has some lookers, too. I was just showing my husband yesterday 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I couldn't agree with you more!! Dogs that look good and can work! Imagine that?!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif 

Bismark v. Wildhaus..














































Leesa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## artisgsd

Cannot forget Bismark...BEAUUUUTIFUL, Leesa!! 

Thanks Steph...life is too short to spend it mean and angry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## G-burg

[ QUOTE ]
life is too short to spend it mean and angry! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Amen sister!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif

Better to focus our energy into positive things! Like our dogs!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Natasha

-hopefully these work because they wouldn't a while back-

Almost 8 weeks -the day after we brought her home-









Backwards stack at I don't know how old. I think 10 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif










5.5 months









11 months









Tash on left with her look a like









A bit over a year









15 months The snow was hard so we couldn't get a good foot placement, and look whats with her /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif









16 months


----------



## wicked1996

Hmmmm.... I seemed to have missed this thread to!!

Here's my sables:

Taser, LH Sable---5 wks He had the lightest coat of the litter and ended up having the darkest.









17 wks









6 months









9 mos









1 yr









2 yrs old









3 1/2 yrs old









4 yrs old









Now I'll look for Cayman's shots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## wicked1996

Here's Cayman....

1 day shy of 8 wks old. His first day home after a long trip from Germany.









8 wks









12 wks









6 mos









1 yr old









2 yrs old


----------



## DancingCavy

Awww man, looks like I have more dogs on my 'steal' list!! Taser, Cayman, Bismarck. DROOL! Such NICE sables!

Agh I can't wait much longer to get my own!


----------



## artisgsd

Beautiful Betty...I think that's on my list next...a LH Sable... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## kelso

g-burg, yep i have to say those Wildhaus dogs are lookers..and even more beautiful when they can also work (no i do not work for them or have one of their pups! Da_Boyz...no time to be mean..no time to be mean...just have to keep telling myself that when i am feeling a bit nutso /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/27_director.gif (kind of like this..hehe..soemtimes i feel like that with my dog and husband like i have a big megaphone and no one is listening.hehe) And WIcked..WOWSERS..such a change btw 9mo-1yr..and darker..yeah! I just keep thinking ours is going to get lighter but maybe not!
me love sables (and b/t and black and all the other colors) long time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif
steph


----------



## chruby

Here is Fenja at 3 months

[image]







[/image] 

Again at 6 months

[image]







[/image]


----------



## luis78




----------



## luis78




----------



## artisgsd

Wow, I didn't realize Fenja changed so much! That's incredible, chruby!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Wow does Fenja look like her mom, Basha!!!! and here is Fenja's sister Furious!!!! She looks SO MUCH like her big brother Danger did at 6 months...










Lee


----------



## Barb E

Lee, how is Danger?
Any new pictures?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## wolfstraum

I am anxiously awaiting the SAR trading cards!!! Or the other Betty to get her camera back out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

Lee


----------



## chruby

Lee- how about a picture of Basha??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## artisgsd

Oh my, Lee, look at those FEETS!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif

My Furious, what big feet you have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/07_tongue.gif


----------



## jleedo

Here is Fhazer von Wolfstraum at 3 months, sister to Fenja and Furious. Mother is Basha-same mother as Danger. Looks cuddely and like a lap dog but looks are deceiving...









Now at 6 months.


























John, Daddy to

Fhazer von Wolfstraum


----------



## chruby

John- she is really pretty. Same coat as Fenja!! Little spitfire I'm sure!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## wolfstraum

Pretty girl! even if I say so myself!! wow - 2 weeks without seeing yer and she is a grown young lady! Fenja and Fhazer really look like, and like Basha...got some Fantom photos too, and she is very much like them as well...



have to resize some to post!

Lee


----------



## TRITON

Gorgeous Sables! 

I'll add a few of mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif
Harley

























Branka


----------



## chruby

Trish they are both pretty!! Love Harley's conformation. We decided you need to put her in the show too!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/32_poke.gif


----------



## cheech

Here is Mia, my foster pup. I can't wait to see what she will look like when she matures. She is 4mo old.


----------



## chruby

Too cute Denise!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif I had a feeling she was going to be chewing on that leg. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif

I have a bite-not-collar. Not sure if it will fit her but I can bring on Sat. if you want?


----------



## GunnerJones

here's mine


----------



## chruby

MaxGunnar, you know I love your girl!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## cheech

I just love the dark sables. Gorgeous dogs everyone!!!!!.

Chris, The little sh%%t did chew her bandage and tried to chew the ex-fix. I had to rush her to Rockford to have them look at it and make sure no serious damage. All is well and the cone stays on 24/7. I am sure was because it is starting to heal and now it is itching. I had the cone when Jetta needed it so it came in handy. I won't be there Sat. I will see you hopefully at the Nationals.


----------



## cheech

I can't leave my girl out. here is Jetta at her breed survey.


----------



## jleedo

Sables ROCK! And these pictures prove it!


----------



## wicked1996

[ QUOTE ]
I am anxiously awaiting the SAR trading cards!!! Or the other Betty to get her camera back out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

Lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry Lee!! We are still indoors training and the lighting is horrible for pictures!! You are going to have to wait a few more weeks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/15_ssst.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## wolfstraum

Here is Falcon.....










am still trying to download the Fantom photos!

Lee


----------



## mnm

Wow, Falcon sure has grown up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif It's been a while since I've seen him. Was hoping to try to get some pictures last week at training, but no one else showed up, it was too cold out.

What a wonderfully uniform litter in looks, temperment and trainability, Lee. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif


----------



## jleedo

Falcon is HUGE! How much does he? weigh?

John


----------



## lafalce

Keep them coming........they are ALL so beautiful!!!!


----------



## lindsay

Here is Nugget's fur change...


----------



## wolfstraum

hmmm - thought I had posted this one!

Here is Fantom, another F litter pup! 










still snowing in Vermont!!

Lee


----------



## Vandal

*6 Weeks* 









*3 Months* 








*4 Months*


----------



## kelso

this is funny..this post is only about a month long (since i posted at least) and again our boy has changed from 6-7mo..so here is the latest pics...only 1 month after the last i posted.again it says that sables are like neopolitan ice cream...every flavor is good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

last week




























/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif steph


----------



## kelso

Oh and Lee,
I am in love with your dogs! so many great breeders on this sight! i will definately know where to go when we get our next pup!....whenever that is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rollyeye0018.jpg


----------



## kelso

i meant site..WOOPS!


----------



## chachi

Blitz at 3 months old and then 1 year 4 months


----------



## wolfstraum

gorgeous !!!! Thanks Kelso!! I love that first shot of <kelso???> your boy! Nice coat on him....and Betsy, your girl is gorgeous too....screams DDR lineage! Super looking girl!

Lee


----------



## chachi

Thanks Lee. Blitz is male /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif. His dad is all DDR. 7 years ago I got my 1st sable, she is no longer with us, and then got my HANDSOME BLITZ (Sorry I just love him to death)


----------



## wolfstraum

duh.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/14_redface.gif yes, OBVIOUSLY he is a male!!!!!! that head!!! sorry - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif just a brain short circuit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif!!!!!!! I love that dark dark sable look...

Lee


----------



## Keeyah

6 weeks


----------



## Keeyah

5 months


----------



## Keeyah

Now at 9 months.










I love sables!


----------



## surfcaster

wow brutus and caesar are BEAUTIFUL,, i cant believe how much they changed through the months,,beautiful pictures


----------



## SimplySleepie

This is Ghost,

8 weeks old - 









4 months - 









9 months - 









13 months - 










Kris


----------



## Drakegsd

Here is Cremlin at 3.5 weeks


















And now at 8 weeks


----------



## JKlatsky

Okay...I couldn't help myself since I finally have pictures of coat changes to show! 

Alright...Argos at about 4 weeks.










About 7 weeks










9 weeks










About 3 Months










4 Months










And Now!! 22 Weeks 5 and 1/2 Months!











Lighting in the photographs seems to make a big difference in how dark his coat looks...it's just so much fun to watch them grow! And I LOVE his "pants" that are starting to come in...hehe


----------



## kelso

those are great! keep this thread alive! lighting does make a huge difference...that funny his "pants" are coming in..make sure to update again, he will change more im sure!


----------



## Guest

Here's Frigga aged appx. 1 year










Here she is at nearly 2 years of age. Different lighting and different cameras, but I think you can see how much her face has lightened.


----------



## lcht2

heres tyson at 6 weeks. we just brought him home but ill be sure to show pics as he grows..i like to see the sables..good post


----------



## BlackGSD

Here is my new sable pup "Mako". These pictures were taken at 6 weeks. (YES, he is still at the breeders!)


----------



## carly

Black sable Luna started off almost completely black and got lighter in areas, don't think she'll change too much now but you never know! Most of her adult fur comming through is glossy black.
Luna at about 11 weeks:








Luna at 5ish months:


----------



## chevysmom

The sables are all so beautiful! Our next pup is going to be a sable for sure


----------



## DSudd

*<span style="color: #663366">The first two pictures are Apollo at 6 weeks.</span>*


















*<span style="color: #993399">This picture is at 9 weeks.</span>*


----------



## Brightelf

WOW.. Apollo is gonna be so GORGEOUS!! Just like Rocky.







If I had pics of Grimm as a young'un on the computer, I'd post 'em. HUGE color changes! I will look to see what pics I can find.

Love, love love that sweetie-boy cutie Apollo! SWEET baby face!!


----------



## DSudd

Patti LOL Thank you but trust me looks can be decieving. As of this morning, I am convinced that he woke up a spawn of the devil LOL


----------



## Kaisergsd

WOW! Everyones Sables are gorgeous!! 
I cant wait to see what my Sable turns out to be.. 

Here he is at 7 weeks:









10 weeks


----------



## Shugmort

Falken at 11 weeks



















Not my fault mom, dad forgot to put his sneakers away!


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: lindsayHere is Nugget's fur change...


OMG.. he reminds me so much of my girl when she was little!


----------



## GunnerJones




----------



## Kaisergsd

WOW..If he werent lying right next to me Id say you stole my pup!!!
The resemblence is uncanny!!


----------



## Manfred

Manfred at about 9 weeks










Manfred today at about 16 1/2 weeks , he'll be four months here in a couple days









When I went to the breeder , they had five puppies left , all males , two black & tans , and three sables , I went there with every intention of getting a black & tan , 

The breeder had both parents there on site , the mother was a black & tan and the father was a sable , well , one look at the father and I instantly changed my mind , the father was absolutely stunning .

The tricky thing with picking out a sable puppy , is that you really have no idea what what ya got , or what you're gonna have , as far as looks go , they change so much from puppy to adult.


----------



## scannergirl

Lucy at ten weeks








Lucy at 9 months


----------



## KCandMace

Gorgeous! Wonder why mine are coming up as moved. They haven't nor have they been deleted.



















A lot of change since they looked like this.


----------



## JKlatsky

Bianka

9 weeks










3 months










6 months


----------



## hudak004

Hexe shortly after she came home,









and at around 4 months


----------



## TonyR

8 weeks
















9 months


----------



## KCandMace

Aren't they all just gorgeous?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Here's Masi at 9 weeks









And now @ 7 months


----------



## spartshep

Everyone has beautiful sables. I know there are pictures of mine someplace on this forum, but I will add a few here....Enjoy


----------



## CookieTN

my uncle's puppies:




The black & tan is not my Cookie. It's my pastor's other GSD, Duchess.


----------



## KristinEnn

I am not new to GSDs but a couple months ago got my first Sable puppy! I love her so much.. her coat changes to what seems daily.. sometimes i think she is going to be lighter.. others i think darker.. i just dont know what the final result will be. Its kind of exciting... here is her progress so far 

The week we got her home.. about 9 weeks old.










a couple weeks later at 11 weeks 









this is 14 weeks exactly to the day 










She will be 16 weeks this coming friday and I will get some more pics tomorrow but she now has gotten really light around her neck and lighter silvery hairs are coming in. Its all so interesting...


----------



## Fafhrd

Karloff reclining yesterday (about 6 1/2 months):










Karloff preparing to recline a couple weeks ago:










Karloff yawning a couple weeks ago:


----------



## DarkEquine

Here's Zachariah at 8.5 weeks old - the afternoon we got him










Darkening up at 11 weeks old...










...And with a Racoon face!


















Back stripe widening and loosing its "puppy fluff"










Quite dark now at 14 weeks old...










...and here's his last colour change at 8 months!


----------



## Fafhrd

Zachariah is a beauty!


----------



## MatrixsDad

Matrix about 11 or 12 weeks:








14 weeks:








16 weeks:


----------



## angelfluff

Here is my Maya - I just love Sables!!! Every Sables on this forum are so gorgeous!!!

6.5 weeks









7 mths
IMG]









17 mths









17 mths


----------



## Fafhrd

More eye candy keeps appearing! Maya, Matrix, and Zachariah are all beauties.


----------



## utjenn03

Hi everyone! I am brand new to the forum and thought this would be a good place to introduce myself and my puppy, Chloe. She's now 5 months, still working on her not being so scared of other dogs.









9 weeks


















5 months


----------



## SunCzarina

Hi Jen! Chloe is adorable - love those big tall ears.


----------



## utjenn03

Thank you! Ya she needs to catch up to those lol


----------



## Ishta

The dogs on this thread are beautiful! I love the Sable coats! My Ishta (in my avatar) is a Sable, and every one compliments me on her!


----------



## onyx'girl

My pup [email protected] weeks:








I'll update as he changes!!


----------



## gsdlove212

I will do the same as Jane, this is Gianna at 8 1/2 weeks....










and


----------



## sungmina

Asgard von Julich

~9 weeks









~17 weeks









20 weeks









20 weeks also... he looks darker in this picture because it was dark out =)


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Well I suppose I shall post up my sable pup. I started this post when i FIRST started looking for a male pup. Hence the reason why I named him Quest, the Quest is over~!! He is still a baby at 18 weeks old, but I will post his development thus far. I have waited very long for him and it was very worth it!

5 Wks I believe?









8 Wks










12 Wks









14 Wks









18.5 Wks


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

I might have been off on the age by a week, I am posting from my backup computer as my newer one crashed and I have all the dates from these pictures on the other one. Anyway, there he is!


----------



## kelso

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Quest is GORGEOUS!!! love his coloring


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Quest is stunning, love the Puck pups!
Here is Karlo now after starting his big boy coat
At 12 weeks just before the change:








Almost overnight he is this at 14 weeks!








He loves this jollyball-herds it contantly!


----------



## Betty

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

All are gorgeous!

Quest is stunning like all of Connie's dogs!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Quest at 9 months old


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Marie, he is stunning~I love his head and his coloring is to die for!!!








That last picture is adorable.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Handsome! Now those are what I call feet.


----------



## Raziel

What gorgeous dogs everyone has!
Heres my baby.

7 weeks









2 months









Present 1 year


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo


----------



## Bama4us

Wow, Sables change so much. Very beautiful dogs on this thread.
This is our Bear, 
from 8 weeks till now at 4 1/2 months


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

How tall is Quest? HE IS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cassadee7

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

I love this thread. Anyone have more gorgeous sable pics to add??


----------



## wolfspirit

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

Have loved looking through all the pics here!! Here is my boy Kofi, he is 10 weeks now but I don't think he has changed in the few weeks I have had him. He seems quite dark but only has two very small toe pencilling on the back feet, so really not too sure what he will end up like? But I love him anyway...

8 weeks











9 weeks










10 weeks


----------



## SuzyE

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

fantastic!


----------



## JustDSM

*Re: HES HERE!!!!!!!*

My first post! Here's my Kadin! I can't wait to get her home. In this pic she's 4weeks old in this pic.. How do you all deal with waiting for you little bundle of love to accompan you home??


----------



## KG K9

I found out my friends mom has a Sable...about 1yr old. We meet up with them and hope to have more puppy outtings. Sables look really cool, but I like the black blanket Deebo has.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Here is Judge....His change is fairly drastic! I never saw this thread before...lol lol There are some drastic color changes posted here...gotta love them sables! 

12 weeks old..

















2 years old...


----------



## Josiebear

Here is Josie at just a few days old, she is going to be this dark when she turns 3










Here is she got lighter at 8 weeks



















6 months old









Here she is at 8 1/2 months old getting darker


----------



## JustDSM

Josie is a beauty! I'm excited to see how my sable girl turns out. Do they usually take on their coloring as a pup?


----------



## Josiebear

JustDSM said:


> Josie is a beauty! I'm excited to see how my sable girl turns out. Do they usually take on their coloring as a pup?


Yep mostly. Breeder says she will get really dark at 3 years.


----------



## wolfspirit

Just love watching the sables change! Kofi is my first sable so not sure what he will be when fully grown..

Haven't updated him for a while, so this is him now at 4 months.  I don't think he seems to have changed very much, he has some light patches now but the overall colour has always been quite dark..? Will the lighter bits on his neck get darker do you think? 




















This was him at 8 weeks..


----------



## FuryanGoddess

OMG, so glad I found this thread. I'm looking at a light red sable puppy and I would LOVE for him to darken. It looks like most sables tend to darken as they get older, is that true... ? Zeva is so dark, it's going to be a shock seeing a pup so much lighter than her. 










This is him at 2 wks. Not sure if I'm getting this pup or one of his brothers, one's a little lighter and the other one, w/ almost w/ no black.


----------



## LaRen616

I'm so jealous!!!! :teary:

I want a red sable and a black sable so bad!!!!!!!!!!! I would do anything to have one right now!!!! But I made a promise to Sinister that I would wait until he is 2 1/2 or 3 years old before bringing home a little brother or sister


----------



## A_selders

*My black sable Raya*

Here are a couple of pictures of Raya with the breeder at 4 wks old



















8 wks at home with us 




























11 wks Black sable my tail, she was almost blond









Most recent at just over 5 months Hey she is a black sable and almost a twin to Onyx'girls' Karlo








Hope you enjoy


----------



## Zoeys mom

Here's Zoe at 9 weeks








another one at 9 weeks as well
<a href="http://s568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/dncnwp/?action=view&current=DSC_0116.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss125/dncnwp/DSC_0116.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
As you can see there is no sable coloring yet just pretty red....but








3 weeks later she darkened up a lot








then less than a month later








and a month after that








and here at 9 months even darker


----------



## Jessiewessie99

OK thats it I want a Sable!lol.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I may be biased, but their a must


----------



## KZoppa

TonyR said:


> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months


 
OMG i LOVE your dogs!!! They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

okay i cant resists this... i have to post my Shasta. Would post Zena but dont currently have easy pics of her right now. 

The day i brought her home 12 weeks 2 days










At approximately 13 weeks










at 16 weeks....









I'm excited to see how she continues to change!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I got a black one and black and tan one right now. Sable is next!!XD


----------



## newlifecowgirl

My girl is only almost 8 weeks old, Dad is a black and tan, mom is a very dark sable. Her name is Gracie, my first GSD


----------



## mrizer7773

*Red Sable!?!*

Any thoughts on my girl here? She is 4 weeks old! Thoughts on what she will look like?


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Ohhh, pretty. She's gonna be a nice dark red sable, I think...


----------



## chicagojosh

Cody's progression...


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want a another GSD!!


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar, black sable

3 months









18 months


----------



## LijhaPup

Here's Lijha!

Six weeks:










Today at 10 weeks:


----------



## idahospud49

Oh man I LOVE sables. I lost my first GSD Amadeus 3 months and 1 week ago. He would have been 8 this month. He was a gorgeous sable. If all of his puppy and teenage pictures weren't film I would post them! My new puppy was just born two days ago. I am going to go crazy these next 9 weeks waiting for him!! Of course I got another sable. Can't go back once you get one! I am glad I found a place where there are other people who understand spending the money for these amazing friends. I attached (I think/hope) the last picture I have of Amadeus, a week before he died so unexpectedly.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want a sable!!


----------



## smdaigle

kelso said:


> okay, i'll try again


Gorgeous!! Rex was a sable with a dark face like this and it's so beautiful. Ridley's face isn't quite so dark . . . yet! He's only 11 months and I'd love it if it would get a little darker.


----------



## LijhaPup

Amadeus was a beautiful dog, I am truly sorry for your loss. It sounds like the new puppy will be going to a good home.


----------



## idahospud49

LijhaPup said:


> Amadeus was a beautiful dog, I am truly sorry for your loss. It sounds like the new puppy will be going to a good home.



Thank you, he was very beautiful. I couldn't take him anywhere without someone stopping and commenting on him. Gotta love those sables! 
I am extremely excited for the new puppy, the breeder is supposed to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## kelso

smdaigle said:


> Gorgeous!! Rex was a sable with a dark face like this and it's so beautiful. Ridley's face isn't quite so dark . . . yet! He's only 11 months and I'd love it if it would get a little darker.













Wow, so strange as I have not looked at this thread in a long time and happened to look at it tonight and saw this pic! lol. Can't believe that was 2007. Thanks!

Kelso is almost 4.5 now (he was about 5-6 months old in that pic you quoted!)

More grown up in 2009









Just a couple of months ago, sleeping with the toys he collects to lay with :crazy:


----------



## Mr.Wyatt

all of youre dog pic are awesome


----------



## smdaigle

kelso said:


> Wow, so strange as I have not looked at this thread in a long time and happened to look at it tonight and saw this pic! lol. Can't believe that was 2007. Thanks!
> 
> Kelso is almost 4.5 now (he was about 5-6 months old in that pic you quoted!)
> 
> More grown up in 2009


I realized after I posted that this was an older thread that popped back up on the Active list.

Here is Ridley: 









Kelso is still gorgeous! I don't know what it is about German Shepherds but I can't pass one with out wanting to grab and hug it's neck! Don't worry, I only grab and hug the necks of my GSDs. I don't have that reaction to any other breed of dog. I can look at the cutest [name your breed] but not feel much other than "what a cute dog". I see a GSD and go nuts. When I was about 14 years old I was on a trip with a bunch of other kids and we spent a day in Washington at the Smithsonian. When exiting one of the buildings there was a police officer with a GSD and being 14 with no worldly experience I went straight up to the GSD as though to pet it. The dog reacted, the office reacted and I was soundly scolded for my stupidity. I suppose most people would have been forever afraid of GSDs . . . not me. I think that was the day that sealed my destiny as a GSD lover.


----------



## JPF

KZoppa said:


> OMG i LOVE your dogs!!! They are gorgeous!!!!


beautiful dogs...the pictures at 8 weeks look a lot like my Enzo at that age. He is a red sable also. It is so fun to see the color changes that seem to happen daily at this point (14 weeks)


----------



## JPF

TonyR said:


> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months


this was the post i meant to quote


----------



## jprice103

Here are some pictures of Cheyenne's color changing!

Pictures #1 & 3 - 9 weeks
Pictures #2 & #4 - 16 weeks


----------



## idahospud49

I need to add Glock to this thread!!


----------



## Siese

Such gorgeous sables! I think most everyone's dogs on here are darker than my girl Dagger, though.

In the last picture, she's 6mo.


----------



## neiltus

Siese said:


> Such gorgeous sables! I think most everyone's dogs on here are darker than my girl Dagger, though.
> 
> In the last picture, she's 6mo.


She could be a twin to my dog...


----------



## vhowell7

This is Shadow at 10 weeks


----------



## KDH

A couple pix of Hayden now at 7 months - I love the tipping of her hair! Is it a "hallmark" of sables that they have black on their knees and tops of their toes? I think I heard that somewhere, but not sure if it's true.


----------



## Kamahi

Iorek at 7 weeks (still at the breeders)




These pictures are from 8 - 10 weeks old 











He is starting to get lighter....



(this picture was taken a couple days ago at 10 weeks old)


Iorek is my first sable, so it's neat seeing all the different changes in his coat color. 

I will keep updating with pictures as he gets older!


----------



## Magnolia

Wow, what beautiful dogs! My puppy was finally born Friday. The mother is a black and silver sable and the father is a black and tan saddle back. Only one male is a sable and I really hope that's the one who comes home with me. Time will tell. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Salix

Magnolia, how is your new puppy? 

I love sables. I have a sable. Beautiful sables here on this thread. 
I don't have any pictures on a host server so not today from me.


----------



## Mfd

Here's a couple photos of our new puppy Osah, she is 6-7 weeks in the photos. Dark sables are my favorite can't wait to see how she changes.


----------



## Anjulian

That is one gorgeous pup. Have wanted to get a sable myself, but never see any around for sale. I love sables Julie


----------



## Angelina03

Beautiful Dogs!!
I believe Rocco is a sable. I didn't know that their colors change, although I have seen some changes in Rocco since I got him. Do they typically get darker? I love his dark markings, they are so beautiful.


----------



## Dazza

Rocky my male Sable at 8 weeks & now at 18 months


----------



## mebully21

Sadie when i got her in july 2011 at 15 months old:




















and some recent










the wind was blowng behind us so it made her fur look patchy


----------



## Fiddler

Here's Gracie, 

She will be 2 years old in May.


----------



## rebeltini

*Light Sable color evolution*

8 weeks to 7 months.


----------



## PaddyD

Dazza said:


> Rocky my male Sable at 8 weeks & now at 18 months


Pretty sure that is a B&T, not a sable.


----------



## Castlemaid

^^ Patterned sable. You can see the light-coloured undercoat peeking through the saddle.


----------



## katie dog

My first post and my first sable. Love my katie !








Katie at 16 weeks


----------



## happyblond

my first sable clay 9 weeks old, oh any one know if he will go lighter or darker.


----------



## Dainerra

do you know what color he was when he was born? 
I've heard that that is pretty close to their adult color.









baby Singe









9 week old Singe









1 year old Singe


----------



## guatemama07

Here are some of my sable, Harley, who is now 7 months old:

Baby Harley:














More recent:


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Here is my girl Piper. These pics are from 13 weeks to 7 and a half months. She is going to be 8 months in a few days, time flies and they grow fast!


----------



## happyblond

to dainerra, i dont know but his mum is white


----------



## totongplanet008

Hello This is Hitler(3monts) im not sure if he is a "Sable GSD" XD


----------



## TeutonicHeathen

Why would you name your dog hitler? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD

August is a gorgeous tan sable (pictured as my avatar). He gets lots of compliments on his coat.


----------



## Msmaria

Sable 









6 weeks










9 weeks










11 weeks


----------



## MichaelE

He's cute. Amazing how he can hang onto the grass like that...


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper about 13 weeks


about 15 weeks


A year old


just over 15 months


----------



## JPhillis

Here is Abbi, she will be 6 months old on the 28th.. She got dark for a while and now she is getting lighter again.


----------



## Trinch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Here's Lucky Blue my Sable


----------



## TA12

Banshee almost 6 months and growing too fast lol


----------



## David Taggart

We have a popular saying:"Give your dog a bad name and shoot him." Please, think about it. I wonder if anyone has called his pup "Saddam". Or "Pol Pot". Yes, he's typical sable, his coat should turn lighter in hue, called "Sandy".


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Mila 12 weeks













13 weeks













15 weeks






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Jaxx is a sable, I love his color. 
At 8 weeks -















Now-













I don't know why the last picture has a weird color tint to it, I took it around sun set, so maybe that's why... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

Berlin at 8 weeks 3 months and 5 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom

Anubis_Star said:


> Berlin at 8 weeks 3 months and 5 months
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 wow, he is so handsome. he looks like a stunner


----------



## meek

jackson 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469

Leena at 6 months





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl at 11 months:


----------



## GSD_Dakota

Gotta love em' sables. Dakota is my first German shepherd dog. I couldn't resist the fierce look of the sable colours. Hah!


----------



## David Winners

Some pics of Fama in Astan


----------



## Rbeckett

Thank youfor the excellent pictures. I can now confirm that my SD is a sable. I kind of thought she was but until I could see another dog that looked exactly like her that was identified by fur type I just kept my mouth shut. I guess I need to go out and get a Pic of Dixie so I can add it to the crowd. I have been asking for a pictorial of fur types for a while and it was right here all the time...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## K-9Gunn

My one year old Dozer


----------



## Jax08

She's beautiful, David!


----------



## David Winners

Thanks!

David Winners


----------



## lennyb

Bandit at 17 weeks.. We also have a tan / black.


----------



## Lucky Dog

I have had GS since the mid 60s. All were black/tan, black/silver, an black/tan/silver. Never had a sable till our last one here. Wife didn't think he was a GS as a pup !! BUT damm they change a LOT !! Here is Hunter before/after.


----------



## Hessa

This thread has me super excited to see how Hessa turns out! I hope it's nice and dark. 

4 weeks 








6 weeks 








7 weeks








10 weeks 








11 weeks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros

Gotta love sables  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

David Winners said:


> Some pics of Fama in Astan


David, she is gorgeous! She reminds me so much of my first sable, Sarah, from a breeder near Seattle.

Looking at your pics, I couldn't help but be so thankful that the armed forces changed their policies regarding dogs, from where they stood back in the Viet Nam war era.


----------



## Drake108

8 weeks








16 weeks
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cerece

Riley at 5 or 6 weeks:









Riley at 7 weeks:










Riley at 8 or 9 weeks:
















Riley at 11 weeks 4 days:









Riley at 4 months:


----------



## lyssa62

now 19 months old...not sure how the breeder confused her with a black and tan ..but apparently she's a patterned sable?


----------



## ApselBear

8 weeks:

















9 months:


----------



## My2shepherds

Athena 8 weeks to 6 mos.


----------



## Ishaq

*Barun...*

at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 weeks


----------



## SandyRehn

This is my puppy, Miss Sgt Pepper. She's a hoot and I love her. Her she is at 10, 12, 16, 20, and 24 weeks.


----------



## Backwoods_Shepherd

*Broxton (Sable)*

Broxton 16 weeks 33 lbs.


----------



## 26wolves

Tikka at 13, 16 and 23 weeks


----------



## MythicMut

Lovely dog !


----------



## pashana

Asa like a month ago, then couple of weeks older, then now.


----------



## Nova12

8 weeks
















9 weeks








3 months
























4 months








6 months








7 months


----------



## paolo

*First sable(s)!!*

I'm new here and this is one of the first few posts I've checked out. All I can say is that they're all so cute! One of my GSDs had her first litter 2 and a half weeks ago and 4 out of 6 are sables! Here's some of them at 2.5 weeks (3 on Saturday~Sunday since they were born before and after midnight):





























Can't wait to see them grow and change!


----------



## Wags

Here is Bruce at 4 week, 6 weeks, and 8 weeks!


----------



## Jenny720

Such adorable pups
Max 8 weeks till 15 months.


----------



## Jenny720

Oh shoot I put pictures in order but somehow the pictures got mixed up. I always loved this thread looked and all the gorgeous pups and dogs a hundred times as I waiting for my sable pup. It is how I found this forum. I found max is always darkest in the winter and gets darker then lighter at each massive shedding.


----------



## Zac Thompson

I just brought home my Sable pup Chase Last week. I don't have enough posts to be able to post pictures yet though.


----------



## MelsGSD

I'm waiting for mine.... 3 more weeks! I can't wait to see what he'll look like. Waiting on pics from the breeder....


----------



## kaylab123

MelsGSD said:


> I'm waiting for mine.... 3 more weeks! I can't wait to see what he'll look like. Waiting on pics from the breeder....


I've got about six weeks left and I feel like I'm going crazy with the waiting! I keep coming back to this forum to get my puppy fix! Hahaha. And I'm checking the breeder's site everyday to see if she's posted new photos of the litter (there are the newborn photos, but I'm really looking forward to when they get about 4 weeks old).


----------



## Zac Thompson

His ears started standing up and he looks like a completely different pup.


----------



## Dchuck84

Sorry to hijack the thread. This is my first GSD and I am hoping to pick her up this weekend. Waiting for her to turn 8 weeks! Can someone please tell me if she is considered dark/black sable? Any input is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dranseth

Here is Nitro at just over 5 weeks.


----------



## dranseth

Dchuck84 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread. This is my first GSD and I am hoping to pick her up this weekend. Waiting for her to turn 8 weeks! Can someone please tell me if she is considered dark/black sable? Any input is much appreciated! Thanks!


Definitely looks like a dark sable to me.


----------



## ralew2

*Blaze*

Here's my sable. Her name is Blaze.


----------



## Sarah_Gibson1993

This is Moose. He is 10 Weeks old. Can anyone tell me when his ears should start standing up. They've been in this same position since I got him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Love this thread.


----------



## MomofDiesel

*Sable Hair Follicle Help*

Good morning! This is my first post in the forum so I hope I uploaded the picture correctly. This weekend I am picking up a female German Shepherd that is 16 weeks old. The breeder said he thinks she is a fawn but could be a sable. Her father is a sable and her mother is a silver and black. I have been reading that a sable's hair has a black tip but the breeder said her black fur is going all the way to the skin right now. Have any of you seen this on your Sables before the hair follicles turned into the traditional black tip? Here is her picture. 

Thank you!


----------



## GSD Owned

Beatrix showing off her sit pretty trick at 11 weeks old in her first trip to a lake.


----------



## GSD Owned

Beatrix randoms


----------



## Femfa

I can finally add to this now, haha!

Ryka at 9 weeks:

















16 weeks:









5-6 months:


----------



## IronhideKennels

Hellboy at 9 weeks, 14 weeks and 2 years old and 3 years old.


----------



## IronhideKennels

Ironhide at 5 weeks, 16 weeks, 2 years old and 7 years old


----------



## GSD Owned

Beatrix making the change from puppy fuz to her adult hair.. lol. She looks a little odd in the face. So far it's just the face, dorsal strip, hips, and the front of all four legs..


----------



## GSD Owned

Sorry one is upside down.


----------



## GSD Owned

Beatrix's color change almost complete this cycle. Big difference in just a few weeks.


----------



## Daniellegsd

Here is Kiro at 8 weeks, 10 weeks, 12 weeks, 15 weeks, 8 months, and 11 months


----------



## EXCALLIBER

GSD4LIFE21 said:


> I am getting my first sable in a month and I was wondering if anyone could post up their (sable) dogs' before (puppy pics) and after pictures so I can get an idea of how their fur patterns change/transform. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif Wouldnt mind seeing the black and reds either /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------

